# Re-grade backyard before installing fence?



## Water Guy (Nov 5, 2009)

I would re-grade first. It'll be easier and less expensive to get in and to move around with out a fence in the way. 

Why would you want to start the life of a new wood fence by buring it in soil right away? Unless it's a pressure treated fence, it'll start to rot right away. Keep wood away from soil.

Mick


----------



## piste (Oct 7, 2009)

Why would you NOT regrade first? don't have the funds? Other than something like that I see no benefit to doing the regrade after the fence.


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

regrade first, dont burry the fence.


----------

